# [ 2006 ] Crystal Mountain Resort in Michigan RCI # 5768



## ajhcmaj (Jan 4, 2006)

I cant find this resort in the reviews section.  I stayed there and want to do a review.

I would rate it a 10.  Best of all, I get to go back into a 4 bedroom this Dec 2006.

It is the only resort I would buy directly from the resort if I had to at a hugh cost.  I stayed in a 1 bedroom (hotel style), and hope my 4 bedroom is in the same building.

How do I get someone to put it in the review so I can write a review.


----------



## rod (Jan 4, 2006)

Write a review on the resort and submit it.  The TUG volunteer responsible for the reviews for that part of the country will then add the resort and your review to the web site.

To submit a review, go to the TUG review section and follow the instructions to access TUG's review submission form.  Fill out the various fields in the review input form, then submit the data by clicking on the button at the bottom of the page.

It may take two or three weeks after you submit it before the review appears on this web site.  Please remember that all the labor here is volunteer.


----------



## jmd42 (Jan 8, 2006)

*crystal mnt.*

can you give more info on this resort.it shows a little on rci.com but not much.can you take a boat to lake,is a nice area to take my motorcycle. thanx for info.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 8, 2006)

we went there in the summertime -- last July and we loved it.  It was in a beautiful "cottage country" type of area.  Lake Michigan was within a 20 minute car ride of the resort.  Traverse City was close by too and it looked like a nice area to ride a motorcycle around.  There were other small lakes around -- within a few miles of the reosrt but I don't know if they were connected to Lake Michigan.  Crystal Lake was one of them --and it was a beautiful Lake.   Hope this helps a bit.  Debi


----------



## Leturno (Jan 9, 2006)

*Get a load of the only review on RCI! OOPS!*

Get a good read on the only review posted to RCI on this resort! OOPS!

I got excited when I read about this resort becoming part of Wyndhams. Because Cendant just purchased Wyndhams and there are rumers of Fairfield owners benefiting.. 

"...but the best thing was the stunning view across the beach & ocean."

That took me a minute 

Then there was "... I was there in November & the sun left the pool area by about 2pm & the beach by 3.30pm "

I was laughing picturing people standing on beaches in Michigan in November complaining about shadows! LOL

Obviouisly an Error!

Scott


----------



## Leturno (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks to me to be a quarter ownership developement. One week a month... when I thought those prices were for whole ownership I thought how reasonable they seamed to what I seen in Wisconsin Dells and Grand Bear Lodge here in Illinois.

Might be fun to trade into. 

Scott


----------



## Dave Powers (Jan 10, 2006)

*Crystal Mountain*

Yes, Crystal Mountain area, (Beulah/Benzonia/Frankfort are the 3 small towns nearby) are quaint...good shopping/restaurants/some charter fishing out of Frankfort.

A great place to take your motorcycle...ride towards Traverse City (as mentioned earlier)...and into Leelanau County...in fact there is a "circle route" one can take that would return you back to Crystal...lots of great vineyards (not on your bike of course)....some of the most beautiful country ever!  (Am I prejudiced???   Of course, I own a TS in Traverse City...as well as a condo and my wife is a "native" of Leelanau County.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Leturno (Jan 12, 2006)

Dave, 

It sounds like a beautiful area, I am jealous!

In 2007 we are thinking about doing the circle tour and camping around the lake. Maybe we will have to squeeze in a timeshare stay. That is if any Michigan weeks ever become available. 

Scott


----------



## Amy (Feb 19, 2006)

ajhcmaj,

I don't see a review on this resort in the Reviews database; did you ever write it?  I'm thinking about including MI in my possible vacation plans for summer 2007 and would like more information.



			
				ajhcmaj said:
			
		

> I cant find this resort in the reviews section.  I stayed there and want to do a review.
> 
> I would rate it a 10.  Best of all, I get to go back into a 4 bedroom this Dec 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 11, 2014)

Dave Powers said:


> Yes, Crystal Mountain area, (Beulah/Benzonia/Frankfort are the 3 small towns nearby) are quaint...good shopping/restaurants/some charter fishing out of Frankfort.
> 
> A great place to take your motorcycle...ride towards Traverse City (as mentioned earlier)...and into Leelanau County...in fact there is a "circle route" one can take that would return you back to Crystal...lots of great vineyards (not on your bike of course)....some of the most beautiful country ever!  (Am I prejudiced???   Of course, I own a TS in Traverse City...as well as a condo and my wife is a "native" of Leelanau County.)
> 
> Enjoy!



I really wish there was a TS in Beulah/Benzonia/Frankfort, as I love each of those towns so much


----------

